# What DJ/urban tricks have you made up? ...Pics?



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I know we all like to make up our own tricks right? So what kind of DJ or urban moves have you made up? Got some cool pictures or video footage?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i made up the bunny hop.
i made up dirt.
i made up Dj/urban.


booyah!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

no you didn't...


Oh ya, one of the guys at my local dirt park made up an E.T. basicaly it is like doing as many table tops from side to side as you can. He did three at his best.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> no you didn't...
> 
> Oh ya, one of the guys at my local dirt park made up an E.T. basicaly it is like doing as many table tops from side to side as you can. He did three at his best.


i already got a patent on that sh!t. look it up son. i also invented backflips, taliloopers and post it notes.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i invented this thread, and tricks. which means i get credit for everthing.


booyah.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

> i already got a patent on that sh!t. look it up son. i also invented backflips, taliloopers and post it notes


Well then if you invented back flips and the bunnie hop you must be 300 years old and/or riding at the pro level, and since I don't think a pro would mess around on a forum talking to newbs all day with 3,423 posts, I am assuming that you are full of bull sh!t


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

actualy hes only 287. but i am 300 years old, im a pro rider, and i hang out on these forums to brag about my awesomness.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

aggiiebiker, who are your sponcers then?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> aggiiebiker, who are your sponcers then?


who _isnt_ my sponser?
dude im sponsered by any company i feel like. thats how good i am.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am sorry but I think you are full of BS. Prove me otherwise.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I am sorry but I think you are full of BS. Prove me otherwise.


NO! _you_ prove _me_ otherwise! before i backflip-to tailwhip-to frontflip-to mike spinner on your face!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Well then if you invented back flips and the bunnie hop you must be 300 years old and/or riding at the pro level, and since I don't think a pro would mess around on a forum talking to newbs all day with 3,423 posts, I am assuming that you are full of bull sh!t


3,426 actually if i'm not mistaken, really hoping to get to like 4000 soon.
and fine, you got me on the backflip. but i did invent post its. aggie invented backflips..gotta hand it to him. and as far as sponsors...im riding for hyphy juice...mmm delicious


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

yea hyphy, im signing a deal with them tomarow.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

You must ride BMX then, I hate BMX...


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> You must ride BMX then, I hate BMX...


that explains why you don't get along with me and aggie then. hyphy only sponsors BMXer's...

ok im done. mtb+bmx for lyfe


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Maybe its just the fact that MOST BMXers are complete aszholes who have to take three years to build a jump that is smooth cuz they think not having suspension makes them have more balls. 

You may be able to through that superman back flip to front flip, but I can get 55 foot gaps.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> You must ride BMX then, I hate BMX...


how ignorant can you be?
there would be no urban, dj or park mountain biking if it werent for bmx. look at the bikes on this forum. look at the parts, alot of them are bmx parts, or modeled after bmx parts.

oh and your name "dirtjumper3"

who started dirtjumping!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Maybe its just the fact that MOST BMXers are complete aszholes who have to take three years to build a jump that is smooth cuz they think not having suspension makes them have more balls.
> 
> You may be able to through that superman back flip to front flip, but I can get 55 foot gaps.


55 foot gap? its been done on bmx bikes. people havebackfliped that far on bmx bikes.
whos got balls now?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> but I can get 55 foot gaps.


no you can't. 

stop posting before you make a bigger fool out've yourself.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

yes i can, 



 at whistler this year.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

pwned.


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

Don't you have to be at least 13 to sign up and post here?


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

try and beet bender on a BMX bike


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> yes i can,
> 
> 
> 
> at whistler this year.


a) not even near 50 feet.
b) not Whistler.
c) not you.

Look kid, just stop trying to be e-cool. It's OK if you're not that good at mountain biking (hell most of us aren't), so you don't have to post random lies just to boost your confidence -- nobody here cares enough to judge you.

p.s. hucking is old


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i am bender.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

aggiebiker said:


> i am bender.


impossible, bender rides only free ride, not BMX.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

how do you know what i ride?

i am bender, i ride bmx.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I remember you crashed and almost lost your life to one big drop when you decided to do it again and still didn't make it, which drop was this?


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i was the curb outside my house.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

fvck you, you arn't bender and you arn't even sponsered by anyone, all you do is ride your little BMX bike down the street. And you only started riding like last year, you don't know what the hell you are doing on a bike.


----------



## thebigred67 (Mar 29, 2005)

An old skool one. Didn't invent it but pulled it off. A "trash can Morgan". It is a kick out but you point the front to the ground. So you have your rear wheel 180 to the ground. Good luck with that one! It looks like you can't land it.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

aggiebiker is most definitely Bender. The curb was shot from an extreme angle to look like jaw drop.

Stop player-hating.

Where do you think dirt and street riding came from? It's progression from BMX. So naturally Bender has to stay in touch with his 20-inch roots to huck the gnar.

Who the hell cares? Bender has no style. Bender is a hack. Bender has big balls. Bender helped the progression of the sport. But still...


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Ahhhhh... this thread is turning into a huge flame war. Sorry for being kind of insulting aggiebiker, and yes it was jaw drop, and no, I don't think he is bender...


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 is the new PANTELIS


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

i love the internet


----------



## K4m1k4z3 (Jan 5, 2007)

*Brings sum popcorn*

Wow, internet is flooded by 13 yo I-know-it-all kids it's not funny anymore.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

on the internet you can be anybody you want to be and nobody can prove you wrong. infact i created the bicycle bout 150 years ago


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

K4m1k4z3 said:


> *Brings sum popcorn*


MODS: please let this thread go for the next couple days, i have too much popcorn and beer for it not to


----------



## atomrcrkhsbiker (Sep 23, 2005)

Ban all noobs campaign '08!!!


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> try and beet bender on a BMX bike


Bender sucks, and so does this thread.

BMX rocks, if it weren't for them, you would not be riding your bike because it wouldn't even exist. BMX bikes are better jumpers than MTB's will ever be, as well as being the better technical street ride machine.

BMXer's aren't ass holes, in fact I know many of them, all of them are better than I am, and all of them encourage me to ride what I've got and help me push my limits.

Get your facts straight buddy.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

^^^ ftw


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> no you didn't...
> 
> n n nooo youu didnnn (in a retard voice)FTW
> 
> I just invented the cyber slap!


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

this is easily my favorite thread of august! now i gotta go take my escalade to my job at the supermodel factory. i'm sponsored by escalade so they hook it up FAT. i invented escalades too. and a trick i do called the ESCALANTANTE! top secret stuff though...


P.S. (i'm going to feel real bad if dirtjumper3 is some autistic 10 year old who found his way to a keyboard and we're all tearing him up)

P.P.S. (wait, no, i'm not going to feel bad at all.)


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> You must ride BMX then, I hate BMX...


Do us all a favor and stop breathing.


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

I invented a trick called staying the fyck away from mtbr because of sh!t like this.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

aggiebiker said:


> how do you know what i ride?
> 
> i am bender, i ride bmx.


No way. I'm Bender:


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I am sorry but I think you are full of BS. Prove me otherwise.


!NERD ALERT!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

...


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

how about we respect all forms of biking. I hate pedaling uphill but i still totally respect the xc guys. As for the bmx, mountian bike arguement dirtjumper3 are you saying im an a$$hole because i bmx. THe kind of bike you ride really doesnt effect how good of a person. Im know that there are jerks that bmx but the reason they are jerks isnt because they bmx. 

As for tricks i invented riding with training wheels. still havnt taken them off. Man im so good at riding


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I have to admit, a lot of pro mountain bikers have a history of BMX... at like age 5


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

jeez first we had to force Pantelis to grow up quick and now we gotta deal with this kid?

FYI - Chase Hawk is awesome at BMX and still does videos on mountain bikes. But he is 100% a BMXer


----------



## biker kid (Jan 18, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I have to admit, a lot of pro mountain bikers have a history of BMX... at like age 5


Dude look at berreclothe, He still competes in the red bull elevation. And chris duncan (although hes not pro anymore) he was in the x games i believe


----------



## Strauss (Apr 27, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> right now I am on the 07 specialized P2
> 
> And yes, I am not that great of a jumper, gaps scare the crap out of me, but I can clear every table top at the park...


And you claim to clear 55 foot gaps at whistler? Don't make me school you.


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

!NERD ALERT!


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I have to admit, a lot of pro mountain bikers have a history of BMX... at like age 5


you obviosly have never heard of Jared Graves. he's a pro Mtn biker for Yeti, wait... he ALSO race's pro BMX for Yeti and was in 3rd place in the world (not sure what place he is in now).

not to mention guys liek Teh Claw, Boyko, Chase Hawk, etc. hell it woundnt suprise me one bit to fing Brian Lopes or Eric Carter at a BMX race.

P.S. i am Sam Hill, while i have not invented any trick i did invent DH racing. i stated the 1sy race noted in history.


----------



## xray (May 5, 2005)

I have only two things to say,

Dirtjumper3 is a tool.

I am the lord Jesus Christ.


----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

xray said:


> I have only two things to say,
> 
> Dirtjumper3 is a tool.
> 
> I am the lord Jesus Christ.


fvcking Christ, r u serious?

forgive me father for i have sinned, it has been 3 weeks since my last molestation from the priest. will you ever forgive me:cryin:


----------



## Ironchefjon (Mar 23, 2007)

this thread is made of win


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

straight air


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

Mrs. Krabappel and Principal Skinner were in the closet making babies and I saw one of the babies and then the baby looked at me.

I invented fried chicken


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

Sombrio69 said:


> fvcking Christ, r u serious?
> 
> forgive me father for i have sinned, it has been 3 weeks since my last molestation from the priest. will you ever forgive me:cryin:


ROFLMAO, Pat, u r goin straight to hell for that, online confessional, lmao

on the other side, I'm that guy who invented dirt, chromoly, and rubber


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

screw that. ^^^

dirt is mine.


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

aggiebiker said:


> screw that. ^^^
> 
> dirt is mine.


fine then bender, you can have dirt and gnar huckin, but i invented water


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

gwillywish said:


> I'm that guy who invented dirt, chromoly, and rubber


I will worship you henceforth, God of dirt jumping.


----------



## SnowMongoose (Feb 18, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 = biggest tool ever.

well, maybe the guy who argued with me in the AM drink of choice thread beats him out...
but it's close.
(clifs of the tool in question: guy pretty much tried to argue that you shouldn't drink water at any point during a ride. Then was acting high and mighty about having graduated HS.)

I'm half expecting him to post "OMG Guyz, I got teh awesome frame, at walmart, CF is rad!!!111"


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

No, but I did just pick a rad set of cranks for my P2... ohhh, and I finaly landed the 180 of ledge without bending my rims! Today is a good day...


----------



## ScaryJerry (Jan 12, 2004)

Yeah and I picked up a new tool at the hardware store, a Dirtjumper3. Best tool ever.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 is small in the pants....

(sorry, I havent been on the forum in a good month, and I come back to read this hardcore newbness, it makes me angry)


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I am a good fork too


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

comic book guy from the simpsons said:


> BEST THREAD EVER


oh yeah

I invented the wheel


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Im a 11 year old computer geek who is small in the pants and a tool.
> lord jesus christ i confess to being a total NOOB


haha


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I invented a way to stab stupid people over the internet for free.

What do I win?


----------



## Rb (Feb 28, 2007)




----------



## Sombrio69 (Apr 21, 2005)

gwillywish said:


> ROFLMAO, Pat, u r goin straight to hell for that, online confessional, lmao
> 
> on the other side, I'm that guy who invented dirt, chromoly, and rubber


dude, im Catholic. im not going to hell. i will just go to confession and all is well again. hehe


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

i dont understand what the purpose of that last video is.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

all those crashs combined do not equal jake browns fall....please excuse the horrid music.


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

and bmx is for pussies how? chase hawk is hitting jumps bigger then almost any of us on this site will do in our lives brakeless

bmx is the roots of where mtbing is slowly heading


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

2006FisherPHD said:


> I invented a way to stab stupid people over the internet for free.
> 
> What do I win?


well, why dont you start stabbin then, I'm still here jackass


----------



## Vancity604 (Mar 7, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> yes i can,
> 
> 
> 
> at whistler this year.


uh thats my buddy chilli. you fail.


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I invented absorbing crashes with my face . . .

I've decided to let dirtjumper whatever the hell he numbered himself take my title as "resident dumbass" if he so chooses to accept this honor . . .


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

^^^^^ hahahahaha *LOLOLOL* ^^^^


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> Well then if you invented back flips and the bunnie hop you must be 300 years old and/or riding at the pro level, and since I don't think a pro would mess around on a forum talking to newbs all day with 3,423 posts, I am assuming that you are full of bull sh!t


I can't tell if you're being as sarcastic as he is or if you totally missed that he was kidding? 

There is some pro on here like something Dank with like 1,800 posts or something.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

Acctualy i was kidding to get a point across that the bunnie hop has been around for a long time!


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

well i really am 300 years old.


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> You must ride BMX then, I hate BMX...


**** YOU!


----------



## gwillywish (Jul 1, 2005)

NoBrakes! said:


> **** YOU!


i think i found a new sig


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

MTB it better!!!


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

You really are a child aren't you? atleast you're consistent at something, would be better if it was something relating to bikes. Aaron Chase is dope but that sure isn't better than what I've seen in the bmx world. 

I know you're doing this first cuz you're a kid and masterbating is getting boring to you. And second cuz you like riding but just plain suck and getting bored with sidewalk riding. Instead of annoying us like you do your big bro, why don't you read up on biking and watch a couple vids. Then you won't be this brainless annoying twit, instead you'll be a knowledgable annoying twit.


----------



## cummings (May 21, 2005)

Dirtjumper3, I think I found you in some pics on the internet. 
sick trix!!!


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

I invented air... big air.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

dirtyharry said:


> I invented absorbing crashes with my face . . .
> 
> I've decided to let dirtjumper whatever the hell he numbered himself take my title as "resident dumbass" if he so chooses to accept this honor . . .


lmao   :thumbsup:


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> No, but I did just pick a rad set of cranks for my P2... ohhh, and I finaly landed the 180 of ledge without bending my rims! Today is a good day...


Wait hold up.... you cant land a 180 off of a ledge but you are saying how other people suck here? Something is wrong here.

Oh and BMX riders are pussies.... wow dude you need to get out more. BMX defined what present day MTB is like, and there are people going bigger than you on BMXs. Look at Chase Hawk, he rides brakeless and goes huge. That takes balls and skills unlike bender who just has huge balls. By the way, I know guys who ride BMX without a chain and chain wheel who will school you any day on any kind of riding.

And I love how aggie is getting you pissed when he is obviously kidding.


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

People ride chainless? That seems like a pain in the ass...

and derfernerf the crash/face thing is hilarious.


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

My Porsche said:


> People ride chainless? That seems like a pain in the ass...
> 
> and derfernerf the crash/face thing is hilarious.


the chainless thing is about simplicity. and being able to go backwards without backpedaling or a free coaster.


----------



## My Porsche (Aug 6, 2007)

But then how do you build speed? Rely totally on downhills?

Oh, and gig' em.


----------



## Vinny A (Oct 8, 2006)

Uh not really.... its because some BMXers are so cheap that if a chain/sprocket breaks they have to run chainless. And you run and then jump on the pedals to get the speed. Its insanely hard to do (trust me Im doing it right now) but if you really love riding it doesnt matter since your out riding your bike


----------



## jamesdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> try and beet bender on a BMX bike


That vid was sick, it shows the jaw drop has an almost flat landing. And dirtjumper3 is a complete noob and really should not have a p.3.


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

This thread needs to DIE!


----------



## NoBrakes! (Jun 15, 2007)

ones not better than the other skrew you


----------



## boyfromthelak (Feb 16, 2004)

dirtjumper3 you need to die end of story


----------



## aggiebiker (Apr 18, 2006)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> This thread needs to DIE!


its YOUR thread newbjumper2.


----------



## thatdownhillkid (Mar 11, 2007)

god damn these threads are funny. really frustrating but funny. i'll admit i'm 13 but i know enough to say that dirtjumper3 is fvcking stupid. it's pretty funny. but it's pretty annoying too


----------



## Jiffycake (Sep 22, 2005)

actually I was watching a show and that guy hoffman (forget his first name) doesn't pedal in the halfpipe.. idk if this is what all bmx guys do.. but it was pretty cool


----------



## Ths.is.insanity (Aug 22, 2007)

Let it die... PLEASE!


----------



## urbanfreerider (Aug 13, 2007)

I thought this thread had died a long time ago!


----------



## *B* (Mar 17, 2007)

Dirtjumper3 said:


> I thought this thread had died a long time ago!


No Poontelisjumper331/2.....It's still extremely amusing to bag on you:thumbsup:


----------



## Cru Jones (Aug 10, 2006)

Jiffycake said:


> actually I was watching a show and that guy hoffman (forget his first name) doesn't pedal in the halfpipe.. idk if this is what all bmx guys do.. but it was pretty cool


I hope you're not serious.


----------



## Heals120 (Apr 16, 2006)

I have only mastered this trick on a Razor Scooter, as I'm a pro-scootist. But, you kick the bike (or scoot) to your side, and it has to make a revolution around your body. I don't think it's possible on a bike, for standover issues. Its basically you have to get the bike to revolve around you before getting back on.


----------



## Cowboy brown (Jul 21, 2005)

*Nofooted can can T-Whip and Quad Truck*

Circa 2000, I invented some tricks. Back then Nasty and I would battle often. He earned the pink slip for the superman whip while I owned the No footed Can Can Tail Whip.








I also invented the Quad Truck





Chris Duncan


----------



## bringdoom (Sep 1, 2007)

urbanfreerider said:


> I thought this thread had died a long time ago!


I have been here one day and I already hate you! I can see why everyone bags on you so much and wont let this die. You pretty much ask for it.


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

ive said it before and ill say it again fighting on the internet is like competing in the special olympics, even if you win your still retarded
and no i dont have the picture to go with it


----------



## Formerbmx37 (Apr 7, 2007)

or do i


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

How is it that pantelis could change his username to dirtjumper3 Then again to urbanfreerider?


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

So... Who here doesn't like urbanfreerider/dirtjumper3/pantelis?


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

naah hes ma buddy

*sarcasm


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

XSL_WiLL said:


> So... Who here doesn't like urbanfreerider/dirtjumper3/pantelis?


poll that sh**


----------

